
Go’s alias proposal and all my concerns of Google controlling Go - oolongCat
https://medium.com/@cep21/gos-alias-proposal-and-all-my-concerns-of-google-controlling-go-a39f6c6046aa#.704m1vufe
======
oolongCat
Reddit discussion (
[https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/5alxa3/gos_alias_pr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/5alxa3/gos_alias_proposal_and_all_my_concerns_of_google/)
)

